# Mountainbike Urlaub Pfalz



## Mojitomeistro (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

ich möchte mit ein paar Freunden in der Pfalz nen paar Tage biken gehen.
Hierzu hätte ich ein paar Fragen an die Leute, welche hier Ihre Heimat haben bzw. sich in der Region auskennen.

Welche Region würdet Ihr bevorzugen (Stadt, Gemeinde)?
Kennt Ihr ein paar schöne Pensionen, Ferienhäuser, Wohnungen oder Hotels, welche vielleicht auf Biker eingestellt sind?

Da unsere Tour im Mai starten soll, wäre es super, schnell ein paar Anregungen von Euch zu bekommen.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Februar 2010)

Hi, das Bikehostel kann ich zu 100% empfehlen. 

http://web.mac.com/mtb_bikeparkhostel/iWeb/www.bikeparkhostel.de/Das Konzept.html

oder: http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de unter Gastgeber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blauer Vogel (22. Februar 2010)

Im Pfälzer Wald gibts ganz viele schöne Orte und Bikegebiete. Da ist die Auswahl schwer. 

Schön ist auf jeden Fall in einem der Weinorte an der Weinstrasse zu wohnen, z.B. Gleisweiler http://www.gleisweiler.de/ mit dem exotischen botanischen Garten oder St. Martin http://www.sankt-martin.de/ dicht bei Kalmit und Hohe Loog. Diese Gegend ist am Wochenende eher von Wanderern überlaufen als der westliche und mittlere Teil der Pfalz, hat aber auch viele Sehenswürdigkeiten und eine hohe Dichte an markierten Wanderwegen und die höchsten Berge. Sowieso muß man mit Wanderern hauptsächlich um die Hütten und Ausflugsziele herum rechnen, ansonsten trifft man oft stundenlang niemanden.

Gut gefällt mir auch Ludwigswinkel http://www.ludwigswinkel.de/ mit den vielen Weihern und Fischbach http://www.fischbach-bei-dahn.de/ ganz in der Nähe. Hat aber nicht so viele Höhenmeter, dafür im Süden auf der französischen Seite aber ein dichtes Netz von Wanderwegen und viele Burgen und dort auch höhere Berge.

Sehr schön auch das Dahner Felsenland http://www.dahner-felsenland.net/p/dlhome.asp?artikel_id=&liste=451&tmpl_typ=Liste&lp=2754, wo man Dahn oder Hauenstein http://www.hauenstein-pfalz.de/p/dlhome.asp?artikel_id=&liste=203&tmpl_typ=Liste&lp=1687 als Ausgangspunkt nehmen könnte. 

Schau auch mal in diesen Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=319141&highlight=Urlaub


----------



## cpetit (23. Februar 2010)

Mir gefällt am besten die Gegend um Neustadt. Dort gibt es jede menge Trails für jeden Geschmack. 


Wie ist deine Ausrichtung beim Biken. Lieber Bergauf oder Bergab?


----------



## Mojitomeistro (23. Februar 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi, das Bikehostel kann ich zu 100% empfehlen.
> 
> http://web.mac.com/mtb_bikeparkhostel/iWeb/www.bikeparkhostel.de/Das Konzept.html
> 
> oder: http://www.mtb-park-pfaelzerwald.de unter Gastgeber.



Hey Markus,

besten Dank für den super Tipp. Das Hostel macht nen super Eindruck und der telefonische Kontakt war auch sehr symphatisch.
Leider ist über Pfingsten nichts mehr frei. Ich werde mir es aber auf jedenfall mal merken, es wird nicht unser Trip in die Pfalz sein.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## Mojitomeistro (23. Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die tollen Tipps!
Leider war es echt schwierig über Pfinsten noch etwas zu bekommen.
Wir haben jetzt eine Ferienwohnung in Graach gebucht, ist jetzt glaube nicht gerade das Trailparadies in der Pfalz oder?
Vielleicht habt Ihr ja trotzdem ein paar nette Routenvorschläge bzw. wo man in der Umgebung nett biken kann. Wir sind eine gemischte Gruppe!
Die Touren können aber ruhig technisch anspruchsvoll sein.

Ich freue mich auf Eure Vorschläge!

Grüße aus dem Pott
Marcel


----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Pfälzer, aber wo bitte ist Graach??? Das ist definitiv nicht Pfalz.

Hast du es schon hier probiert:
http://www.felsenland-bike-aktiv.de/

Ist im Dahner Felsenland, da gibts Trails satt!


----------



## realScheff (25. Februar 2010)

Mojitomeistro schrieb:


> ...eine Ferienwohnung in Graach...



 Die Mosel hat nix mit der Pfalz zu tun...


----------



## puremalt (25. Februar 2010)

Graach ist an der Mosel. Im saarländischen Sprachgebrauch wohnen da zwar auch Pfälzer, aber mit Pfälzerwald hat das wenig zu tun. Ich komme aus der Ecke und hab's im SL mittlerweile aufgegeben, mich gegen die Bezeichnung "Pälzer" zu wehren.
Ist zwar auch 'ne sehr schöne Gegend aber nicht mit dem Trailparadies im PW zu vergleichen.


----------



## Mojitomeistro (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

OK es ist an der Mosel. Ich wusste ja schon das Graach nicht gerade das ideale Gebiet ist, ich hätte auch eher direkt in der nähe des PW gebucht. Ich bin jetzt auch eines besseren belehrt worden . Wurde jetzt leider schon von nem Freund gebucht.
Jetzt biken wir halt an der Mosel, naja gut nen bisschen angefuttert bin ich schon getreu den Motto "Machs lieber selber, dann weißte auch wat de hast".

Ich hatte aber nochmal kurzfristig geschaut und nen bisschen telefoniert, über das Pfingst-WE ist leider schon alles weg.

Aber nochmal besten Dank für die Tollen Tipps. Beim nächsten mal klappt es bestimmt, jetzt haben wir ja draus gelernt.

Gruß
Marcel


----------



## leeqwar (26. Februar 2010)

sooo schlimm ist es an der mosel ja nicht. ich kenne die trails zwar grösstenteils nur mit flatterband markiert, aber da gibt es ja durchaus ein paar schöne ecken.

einfach mal die üblichen tour-portale abgrasen...


zb:
http://www.trailpark.de/nextshopcms/show.asp?lang=de&e1=1211&ssid=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietro (28. Februar 2010)

Hi,
tolles Bett & Bike Hotel,super gutes Essen und tolle Übernachtung.
http://landhotel-niederthaeler-hof.de/
Kann ich nur empfehlen,liegt in der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach


----------



## realScheff (28. Februar 2010)

Dietro schrieb:


> Hi,
> tolles Bett & Bike Hotel,super gutes Essen und tolle Übernachtung.
> http://landhotel-niederthaeler-hof.de/
> Kann ich nur empfehlen,liegt in der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach



 Bad Kreuznach hat nix mit der Pfalz zu tun...


----------



## puremalt (28. Februar 2010)

realScheff schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach hat nix mit der Pfalz zu tun...



Für Saarländer schon


----------



## Klinger (1. März 2010)

Das Saarland ist sozusagen bis auf wenige Ausnahmen von der Palz umzingelt!!


----------



## Dietro (1. März 2010)

realScheff schrieb:


> Bad Kreuznach hat nix mit der Pfalz zu tun...



Also ich dachte immer Bad Kreuznach liegt in der Rheinland Pfalz hat sich vielleicht geändert


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2010)

Als Pfälzer kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dietro (1. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Als Pfälzer kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln....



Ich als Saarländer auch,wollte eigentlich nur ein gutes Bett&Bike Hotel empfehlen.
Gruß Dieter


----------



## demo14 (9. März 2010)

war mal in rotalpe-clause is e herrliche gegend , i muss e mal e wieder wochenende dort zubringe
nette lokals ,guts esse und trinke gibts dort 
echt e super gegend zum bike un des mit  genuss


----------



## Optimizer (10. März 2010)

demo14 schrieb:


> in rotalpe-clause


 d.h. Rodalben-Clausen.... ich sag ja auch nicht Lüonar


da ich da wohne, weiß ich, dass die Gegend herrlich ist.
Aber ich muss auch erwähnen, dass die Region nur als Appetitanreger für den Rest des Pfälzerwaldes gelten kann.
Wartet einfach mal ab, bis Anfang 2011 die neuen MTB-Park-Strecken in Betrieb gehen und genießt dann einfach!


----------



## patr71 (14. März 2010)

....noch ein tipp: www.mountainbike-dahner-felsenland.de

gruss
Patrick


----------



## ilex (14. März 2010)

es ist völlig wurscht, in welcher Gegend du dich auf krummbuckeligen Weltkugel bewegst, insgesamt erträglich ist es immer nur im äußersten Südwesten


----------

